# GRILLED SHRIMP WITH ROASTED GARLIC-HERB SAUCE



## Raine (Aug 11, 2004)

GRILLED SHRIMP WITH ROASTED GARLIC-HERB SAUCE 

Brining the shrimp and then grilling them in 
their shells will help retain flavor and the 
natural juices.

See how to devein shrimp.

1 quart water
1/3 cup salt
1/3 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
1 1/2 pounds uncooked large shrimp, unpeeled

1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons dry white wine
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper

Roasted Garlic-Herb Sauce

Stir first 3 ingredients in medium bowl until 
sugar dissolves. Add shrimp. Refrigerate at least 
1 hour and up to 3 hours. Drain and rinse shrimp.

Using shears, cut shrimp shells down center of 
back all the way to tail section. Using sharp 
knife, cut shrimp in their shells along the full 
length of the back (do not cut all the way 
through). Remove vein and pull off legs. Open 
shrimp.

Whisk olive oil, white wine, garlic, parsley, and 
crushed red pepper in clean medium bowl. Add 
shrimp and stir; let stand 30 minutes.

Prepare grill (medium-high heat). Place 
shrimp, flesh side down, on grill. Grill shrimp 
until pink and cooked through, about 2 minutes 
per side. Transfer to platter and serve, passing 
Roasted Garlic-Herb Sauce separately.

Makes 6 servings.



ROASTED GARLIC-HERB SAUCE

This pesto-like sauce would be great with just about any grilled seafood.

2 heads of garlic, top 1/4 inch of each cut off and discarded
1 teaspoon plus 2/3 cup olive oil

1 cup coarsely chopped fresh parsley
4 anchovy fillets, rinsed
2 tablespoons drained caper
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh basil
1 tablespoon grated lemon peel

Preheat oven to 375°F. Place heads of garlic in 
small glass baking dish. Drizzle with 1 teaspoon 
oil. Cover baking dish with foil. Roast until 
garlic is tender, about 1 hour. Cool slightly. 
Squeeze garlic from skin into small bowl. Mash 
with fork.

Place mashed garlic, parsley, anchovy fillets, 
capers, basil and lemon peel in processor. With 
machine running, slowly blend in 2/3 cup oil. 
Season sauce with salt and pepper. (Can be made 1 
day ahead. Chill. Use at room temperature.)

Makes about 1 cup.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 12, 2004)

Where did you get these recipes? They sound GREAT!


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2004)

You can roast garlic quickly in the microwave. Drizzle with oil and WATCH CLOSELY! Usually about 1 or 2 minutes will do it. Warm some brie and serve with crackers....YUM!


----------



## Raine (Aug 12, 2004)

It came from some of my BBQ buddies.


----------

